# Dog Problem, 2 Undone Males?!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Right, last year we visited my parents with Bramble who met 6 month old Huntley who is labrador plus other larger unknown dog breed ie. Very Big. They played, everything was sunny, Bramble was dominant.

This year , now Huntley is older (18 months) and much bigger, cue growling, fights (with Bramble losing as he's smaller) and blood. 

Bramble came off worse, split ear etc. , but what can we do for the future, do they calm down, we had 2 days of growling and the whole thing was unsatisfactory, especially for Bramble.

I suspect we cannot let them be together again.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

adonisito said:


> I suspect we cannot let them be together again.


I believe that would be a mistake, socialisation is what is needed, you need to keep the dogs on the lead, and go for a walk with them letting them sniff each other, but keeping them apart enough so they can not fight, the more you do this the more they will tolerate each other.

eventually, you will be able to release them off lead.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had 2 intact male dogs living together in harmony but it took a little time before one established dominance and the other accepted it.Fortunately they didn't fight too much and it was mainly growling and posturing.

It can be done but you will have to dedicate some time to achieving it.The main problem is that you are taking your dog into another dogs territory who will perceive this as a challenge.

I would suggest that unless you have a lot of time to spare then keep them apart as it sounds like neither will back down which could mean unwanted vet bills.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The first thing you need to find out is "why?" the dogs were fighting. 
If it is territorial then the usual course of action is to castrate the under dog. This widens the gap between the two dogs and reduces the likelihood of the underdog challenging or the dominant dog feeling the need to enforce his dominance. The dominant dog should always be treated as such when the other dog is present. This means stroking him first, giving him a treat first etc.
Contrary to popular theory dogs quite like being the underdog. No responsibilities just a nice quiet life  

If, however, they were fighting over a resource you will need a different approach. A resource can be anything from food to a toy to a favourite resting place etc. Each dog will have a different idea of what is important to them. Some couldn't care less if a dog eats his dinner others feel differently :wink: . The plan of action then would be to put away whatever they fight over or block access to the valued "place" etc.

Once you know why they are fighting you can address the problem.

Do be aware that some dogs learn to enjoy fighting (they get a "rush" from surviving and so pick fights to achieve the feeling again). Do not take the risk of ever leaving them alone together.

While you are finding out what is causing the fighting I suggest you attach house lines (long trailing leads) to each dog so that you can intervene quickly if something kicks off.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In our home today are 3 male shelties one at 14 and two at seven years old.
Three female Huskies ages 3, 2 and nearly one.
One Rough collie age 7
And one 14 year old female sheltie.
They have all been neutered and we hardly have any bother.
If there is trouble it is the two year old Husky and the husky pup.
A sharp word keeps them in line.
We have always had four dogs of mixed sexes at home all neutered, but I do not think that makes much differrence if the animals are allowed to *socialise frequently*. We have visitors with un neutered dogs and have no bother.

Dave p


----------

